# How well does Catalpa burn?



## JotulOwner (Sep 1, 2011)

The BTU chart I looked at shows it is lower in BTU's than many other species. Opinions?

http://worldforestindustries.com/forest-biofuel/firewood/firewood-btu-ratings/


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never burned Catalpa.  I am surprised though, that it is not higher BTU than it is.  I know of some Catalpa trees that look the same as when i was a small child.  So, that would lead me to believe they grow slowly and therefore should be more dense.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 1, 2011)

Not Good!


----------



## ddklahr (Sep 2, 2011)

From what I know of Catalpa, it was used for cooking stoves back in the day.  It burns hot and fast and that is about it.  We have a Catalpa grove on our property that I have thought about cutting a tree down just to experiment, but I am not sure it is worth it.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 2, 2011)

About like burning old pizza boxes. Don't bother unless you're desperate. A C


----------



## Duetech (Sep 2, 2011)

I have burned catalpa and your charts are correct. Nice looking grain and usually splits well but needs to be well seasoned and hopefully it is never your emergency standby unless you intend to supplement your desired warmth with physical exercise. In a gasser early shoulder season would probably be ok.


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Odd tree, its says its fast growing but strong:

The Catalpa is a fast-growing tree.  It can add up to an inch-wide ring to its trunk wood in a single growth year.  At the same time, Catalpa wood is remarkably strong and often used as railroad ties.


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

Makes very very good kindling when dry, and good for a quick bursts of heat. Not somthing you want for your main supply.


----------

